# School fees



## anitakayle (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello I am wanting to move to Australia and I have a daughter who will be 9 when we do! I am wanting perm residency, will I have to pay for school fees for a public school? Thanks


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Government (or state) schools are run by the respective state government. They offer free education; however, many schools ask parents to pay a voluntary contribution fee.

These school contributions are voluntary and payment is a matter for decision by parents. They help provide additional educational resources for the benefit of students.

Schools may charge students for the purchase of materials used in particular subjects. Parents who cannot pay for elective subjects because of financial hardship may be eligible for assistance from the Student Assistance Scheme or other appropriate sources.

Principals will ensure that no student or family suffers any discrimination or embarrassment over Voluntary School Contributions.

If the parent chooses not to pay Voluntary School Contributions the amounts are waved for selected student.


----------



## anitakayle (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you for your reply its helped me understand it


----------



## Northern Beaches (Feb 11, 2012)

anitakayle said:


> Hello I am wanting to move to Australia and I have a daughter who will be 9 when we do! I am wanting perm residency, will I have to pay for school fees for a public school? Thanks


If you are a PR you will not have to pay the Temporary Residency contribution


----------

